# 8 pointer for the freezer



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm incredibly thankful for harvesting my second deer of the season tonight. A majestic 8-point buck that will provide wonderful meals all winter long. It was getting close to sunset, and two bucks came in eating acorns. I saw the larger of the two and decided to take him. There are other bucks I have seen on the trail cameras in the area that are bigger, but there's always stuff to be done, so I decided to just get my second deer for Geauga and call it a season. I am planning on devoting more time to fishing now again. Especially looking forward to chasing chrome in my kayak!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good for you on an excellent buck and 2nd Deer of the season.
With plenty of venison in the freezer...hope you can top it with some fish.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the buck.


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Congrats on a beautiful buck ! Meeting one's personal goals for a season is always a good feeling ! Good luck on that chrome!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. Let the steelhead chasing begin.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats on the buck!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats! Enjoy your venison.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Walleye and venison for thanksgiving! Congrats- nice buck!


----------

